# ADFC-Mountainbiker Wiesbaden, Mittwochs-Feierabendtouren



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Juni 2021)

Die MTB-Mittwochstouren des ADFCs richten sich an MTB-Einsteiger*Innen und Wiedereinsteiger*Innen.
Entspanntes, stressfreies Fahren auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen und auf leichten Flowtrails. Spaß und Unterhaltung stehen im Vordergrund, kein Wettkampfdruck.
Kontaktdaten und Infos: https://www.adfc-wiesbaden.de/cms_select.php?ID=752

Infos zur jeweils nächsten Tour finden sich dann hier. 

VG, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Juni 2021)

_30.6. Heute sieht es eher nach Ruhetag aus, schreibe aber bis 17 Uhr, ob nicht doch noch was geht.
VG, Martin_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Juni 2021)

30.6. Da der Regen sich stündlich jeweils um 1 Stunde nach hinten verschoben hat, biete ich heute eine Tour an und bin am Treffpunkt. Regenjacke sollte frau/man einpacken; eventuell kehren wir heute nicht ein.
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Juni 2021)

P.S. Wer mag kann einen bereits vorhandenen Impfnachweis etc. mitbringen; dann können wir auch einkehren.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Juli 2021)

7.7. Heute fahren wir bei bestem Wetter eine Runde über den Erbsenacker und das Goldsteintal. Die Tour endet am Sonnenberger Hofgartenplatz. Einkehr fällt diesmal aus. So können alle rechtzeitig zum Halbfinale zu Hause sein. ⚽ 📺


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Juli 2021)

14.7. Heute geht sehr wahrscheinlich nichts ⛈️. Falls doch, schreib ich später noch mal was.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Juli 2021)

21.7. 🌞Heute geht's nach Rambach 🚵‍♀️->🦌.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Juli 2021)

28.7. Wir fahren! Ziel nach  Absprache.
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. August 2021)

4.8. Tour findet statt. Ausreichendes Licht am Rad oder auf dem Helm wird langsam wichtiger 🌖!
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. August 2021)

11.8. Tour findet statt ☀️!
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. August 2021)

18.8. Tour findet statt ☀️. Zur Einkehr bitte GGG-Nachweise mitbringen!
Bis später, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. August 2021)

Leider geht es erst am 22. September weiter....☀️🏖️ 
VG, Martin


----------



## Roland K (27. August 2021)

Fahre am Samstag 28.08. eine Mtb Runde über Hockenberger Mühle, Platte und zurück. Abfahrt Biertsadt Taunus Stuben um 12 Uhr (auch bei Regen). Viele Grüße Roland


----------



## Roland K (1. September 2021)

01.09. würde Platte - Rambach fahren. Vgr


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. September 2021)

22.9. Heute fahr'n wir mal ins Ländchen. Gute Beleuchtung wir immer wichtiger 💡.
Und bitte den 3G-Nachweis 🦠 mitbringen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. September 2021)

29.9. Muss heute leider passen.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Oktober 2021)

6.10. Ich würde heute eine Ländchestour fahren. Um 17 Uhr schreibe ich, ob es wetterbedingt klappt 🌧️.
Bis später, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Oktober 2021)

6.10. Es bleibt ab jetzt trocken. Tour findet also statt. Denkt bitte an Licht und 3G-Nachweis.
Bis später Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Oktober 2021)

13.10. Diesen Mittwoch bleibt es trocken und wir können ein Toürchen fahren 🚴‍♂️.
Anmeldung bitte bis Mittwoch 12 Uhr an mich (✉️,📲 oder📞).
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Oktober 2021)

20.10. Wird sich diesen Mittwoch erst spät abzeichnen, ob wir fahren können.
Anmelden könnt Ihr Euch trotzdem schon, gebe dann bis Mi, 17 Uhr Bescheid.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. Oktober 2021)

27.10. Tour findet statt!
Anmeldung bitte bis Mittwoch 12 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. November 2021)

3.11. Keine Tour an diesem Mittwoch 🌧️.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. November 2021)

10.11. Biete eine Ländchestour an. Weiter oben ist es schon reichlich frisch ❄️.
Anmeldung bitte bis Mittwoch 12 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. November 2021)

17.11. Tour findet statt.
Anmeldung bitte bis Mittwoch 12 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. November 2021)

Die Pandemie spuckt uns leider wieder in die Suppe.
Bis auf Weiteres werden keine geführten Feierabend-Touren stattfinden.
Bleibt gesund
Martin


----------



## waxmax (14. März 2022)

Moin, 
finden diesen Frühling vielleicht wieder Touren statt, ich wollte schon immer mal mich dazu gesellen 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. März 2022)

Hi, ja, es werden demnächst wieder (Sonntags-)Touren stattfinden. Du kannst Dich über [email protected] von mir in unseren MTB-Verteiler eintragen lassen. Dann erhälts Du alle Infos.
VG, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. März 2022)

Ab nächsten Mittwoch, 23.3. starten wieder die Feierabendtouren für MTB-Einsteiger*Innen und Wiedereinsteiger*Innen.
Infos: Tel. 0170 3136362, mtb‍(‌at‌)adfc-wiesbaden.de

Infos zur jeweils nächsten Tour finden sich dann mittwochs auch hier. 

VG, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. März 2022)

23.3. Heute starten wir bei Superwetter zu einer gemütlichen Tour mit nur 300 HM und dem Ziel Bierstadt. Da es im späteren Verlauf unvermeidlich dunkler wird, ist gute Beleuchtung angesagt 💡.
Zur Einkehr bitte den 3G-Nachweis 🦠 mitbringen.
Anmeldung bitte bis 12 Uhr.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. März 2022)

30.3. Ab 15 Uhr soll es trocken bleiben. Da könnten wir ein Tour fahren.
Anmeldung bitte bis 12 Uhr.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. April 2022)

6.4. Heute findet zum letzten Mal die Feierabendtour am Mittwoch ab. Ab nächster Woche verlegen wir die Feierabendtour auf Wunsch der aktivsten Mitradler*Innen wieder auf den Donnerstag.
Also letzte Chance heute auf eine Mittwochstour.
Anmeldung bitte bis 12 Uhr.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. April 2022)

Wie schon angekündigt, finden die Feierabendtouren jetzt wieder Donnerstags statt. Infos zur jeweils nächsten Tour findet Ihr >> HIER <<.
Martin


----------

